
Windows Calculator does not work on gnu/Linux - prabir
https://github.com/Microsoft/calculator/issues/130
======
eesmith
"Closing since this is a duplicate of #113"

113 at
[https://github.com/Microsoft/calculator/issues/113](https://github.com/Microsoft/calculator/issues/113)
is closed with:

> Although I'd also like to see some of Calculator's features on my Linux box,
> Calculator's UI is highly customized for Windows and it extensively uses
> Windows APIs. It's not impossible to add support for other platforms to this
> project, but it would be a huge amount of work.

